# Linux auf einem Server!



## rajan (18. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir möchten von Win 2000 Server auf ein Linux Derivat umsteigen.

Es sollte ein Webserver drauf laufen und php bzw. sql zur Entwicklung.

Welches Linux ist für einen Server am besten geeignet?
Worauf muss ich noch achten, da der Server als Fileserver für Win XP/2000 Arbeitsstationen arbeiten muss.

Weiters sollte der gesamte Internetverkehr (www, ftp, mail) über den Server laufen
Sprich eine 1000Gbit Karte für das Lan und eine zweite (100gbit) für das Wan.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für Vorschläge!

rajan


----------



## chibisuke (18. September 2003)

1000GBit? bist heute aber schnell unterwegs... du meinst eher 1Gbit bzw. 100Mbit...

nun also ich würd dir RedHat oder Debian empfehlen wenn du n server laufen lassen willst... Debian is immer noch eines der besten, aber leider bei der einrichtung nur was für linux profies...
RedHat is ein guter kompromiss wenn man kaum ahnung hatt von linux und trotzdem was anständiges auf die beine stellen...

was zu beauchten is bei win-lin kommunikation... hmm ganz einfach, du musst SAMBAR installieren und die verzeichnisse über SAMBAR als smb freigeben...
die 2. möglichkeit für filesharing (NetFS) bezieht sich nur auf kommunikation mit unix/linux... ein windows rechner kann die nur mit spezial treiber benutzen...

und ja sonst so zu installieren,... also SAMBAR, Apache, php, mysql, ftpd, james,  sambar brauchste für kommunikation mit windows
apache is der www server
php und mysql sollte eh klar sein..
n ftpd is ein ftp server
und james is ein mailserver


----------



## dfd1 (18. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen. Ich dachte, ich poste meine Frage gerade hier rein.

Also, ich möchte auf einem älteren Rechner (486, 500 MB-HD, 64MB-Ram) ein Linux-Server installieren. Der muss "nur" als DHCP-Server, Router und evnt. Firewall funktionieren.

Da ich den Rechner wenn möglich ohne Tastatur, Maus und Bildschirm später Fernwarten möchte, via Netzwerk (Internet soll unmöglich gemacht werden) von Windows aus.

Was für ein Linux empfehlt ihr für diese Wünsche? Etwas Ahnung hab ich, aber die ist sehr bescheiden. Hab aber auch schon mit SUSE, MANDRAKE und REDHAT gearbeitet, so zum schnuppern.

So, eure Ideen, Erfahrungen und euer Wissen ist wiedermal gefragt  

es grüsst
dfd1


----------



## rajan (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chibisuke _
> *1000GBit? bist heute aber schnell unterwegs... du meinst eher 1Gbit bzw. 100Mbit...
> *



ok meinte eigentlich auch 1Gbit und 100Mbit! 



> *
> nun also ich würd dir RedHat oder Debian empfehlen wenn du n server laufen lassen willst... Debian is immer noch eines der besten, aber leider bei der einrichtung nur was für linux profies...
> RedHat is ein guter kompromiss wenn man kaum ahnung hatt von linux und trotzdem was anständiges auf die beine stellen...
> 
> *


welche Version von RedHat?
Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS?
Red Hat Linux 9 Professional?
Red Hat Linux 9?



> *
> was zu beauchten is bei win-lin kommunikation... hmm ganz einfach, du musst SAMBAR installieren und die verzeichnisse über SAMBAR als smb freigeben...
> die 2. möglichkeit für filesharing (NetFS) bezieht sich nur auf kommunikation mit unix/linux... ein windows rechner kann die nur mit spezial treiber benutzen...
> *


Was mache ich mit Sambar im Netzwerk?
Als Webserver nehme ich doch Apache. 



> *
> und ja sonst so zu installieren,... also SAMBAR, Apache, php, mysql, ftpd, james,  sambar brauchste für kommunikation mit windows
> apache is der www server
> php und mysql sollte eh klar sein..
> ...



Ist klar mir gehts hier aber rein um Linux. Die anderen Anwendungen sind schon fix.

Danke


----------



## Christian Fein (19. September 2003)

<klugscheiss>
Es heisst SAMBA und nicht SAMBAR 
</klugscheiss>

@rajan: Alle Distributionen werden deinen Anforderrungen gerecht. Die unterscheidung liegt meist nicht in der Software die mitgeliefert wird sondern so wie sie verpackt wird und eventl. Zusätzliche konfigurationstools.
RedHat9 bekommst du fuer 10 EUR 3 CDs im Kiosk der das RedHat Magazin führt.

@df1 auch bei dir entsprechen allen Distributionen deinen Anforderrungen. Bei einem 486 würde ich kein X installieren.
"Fernwarten" wie immer am besten über ssh, du brauchst keinen monitor oder/und tastartur.


----------



## rajan (19. September 2003)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Antwort!

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied bei den folgenden Versionen?

Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS € 347,-
Red Hat Linux 9 Professional € 199,99
Red Hat Linux 9 € 49,99
Red Hat Linux 9 "Kioskversion" € 10,-

Der Support, die Tools oder die Handbücher?
Der Preisunterschied ist ja nicht unbedingt gering.

Danke
Rajan


----------



## Sway (19. September 2003)

Man muss nicht für Linux Zahlen (außer für die Rohline und die Onlinekosten)

Meines Wissens nach, sind die Linuxdistris auf http://www.linuxiso.org für deine Anforderugen geeignet. Wenn man DSL oder ähnlich schnelle anbindungen hat, empfielt sich Debian Woody. Es ist sehr sicher und bietet eine Netinstall version. Die ist "nur" rund 170MB groß. Alles weitere saut sich Debian nach bedarf aus dem Netz. Auch das APT System, das es zwar auch andere Distris gibt, is am weitesten ausgebaut. _ (APT ist ein tool um sich Software mit den passenden abhängigkeiten zu installieren)._

Mit dem Handbuch http://www.de.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual ist auch die Installation recht leicht zu bewerkstelligen.


Und wie schon erwähnt, Linux kostet nichts. Bei den Kostenpflichtigen Versionen sind kommerzielle Programme enthalten. Ich installiere mir auch gerade einen Web- und FileServer (SAMBA) lokal. Das is alles ohne diese Programme zu bewerkstelligen. 

RedHat ist recht teuer Enterprise & WS). Klar, man hat da Support von denen. Aber wozu gibts http://www.tutorials.de und http://www.linuxforen.de 


In Punkto Sicherheit soll Debian Woody übrigens auch besser sein. Es ist auf Sicherheit ausgelegt, da es oft für Server eingesetzt wird. 
Distris wie Mandrake und co sind dagegen eher für den Desktopeinsatz gedacht und daher mit den neusten Programmen bestückt. Das hat zur folge, das Sicherheitslücken auf dem System entstehen können. Denn diese findet man ja bekanner weise meisst erst später


----------



## rajan (19. September 2003)

Hallo Sway!

Was sind das für kommerzielle Programme, die in den Kostenpflichtigen Versionen enthalten sind?

Ich sauge mir jetzt mal das Red Hat Linux 9 runter. Mal schaun was sich ergibt.

Rajan


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. September 2003)

> Hallo zusammen. Ich dachte, ich poste meine Frage gerade hier rein.
> 
> Also, ich möchte auf einem älteren Rechner (486, 500 MB-HD, 64MB-Ram) ein Linux-Server installieren. Der muss "nur" als DHCP-Server, Router und evnt. Firewall funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Da würde ich dir am ehesten zu fli4l raten (http://www.fli4l.de)

Gruss Homer


----------



## Sway (19. September 2003)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiss garnicht was da alles Komerziell ist. Das einzige, wo ich für bezahlt hab is WINEX3 um Spiele vernünfig emulieren zu können. Aber sonst komm ich super mit dem was kostenlos ist zurecht. Ich hab auch meine Desktop PCs komplett umgestellt auf Linux. Notebook und 2Rechner laufen nur noch mit Debian. 

Auf dem Notebook hab ich XP-Home laufen, aber das is alles Offtopic.


Um nochmal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen. Die ServerEditionen von RedHat und co. sind für Extrem große netze ausgelegt und bieten vermutlich einige tool zur verwaltung und konfiguration. Sowas kostet natürlich, weil das schon als SpezialSoftware zählt. Der geringe Absatzmarkt macht das ganze extrem Teuer. Die Programmierer wollen schließlich auch ihren Gehaltsscheck ;-)


----------



## rajan (20. September 2003)

Ich denke mal diese oder ähnliche  Tools bekommt man aber auch im Netz um weniger, oder?

Rajan


----------



## Sway (20. September 2003)

seh ich genau so


----------

